# 29er Tyres - Hybrid tyres



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

Hi folks

First post so be gentle.

I have purchased a 29er and want to swap the tyres for a hybrid/road tyres. My tyre size on the bike is 29 x 2.3. I understand I can use 700c tyres, but I really don't have a clue what size I need.

Any help would be appreciated. My bike is a Diamondback Descent 29er. I ride mainly on canal paths and on cycle paths, so I don't really need the bobbly mountain bike tyres. Also the 700c tyres appear to accommodate hybrid tyres whereas the 29inch tyres only appear to have MTB tyres.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Madboy


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

Sorry the tyres on the bike are 29 x 2.2


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2015)

Pretty expensive but something like these?
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/continental...d||pkw||pmt||prd|5360642670uk&dest=1&curr=GBP


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

Blimey they appear to be expensive. I was thinking around the £20 mark per tyre. I don't know what size I need. Is there like a "rule of thumb" with tyre widths?

I see they are for 29ers - The 700c's appear to be a lot cheaper than the 29er tyres, that's my query if you can see what I am saying.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2015)

29er wheels are the same 622mm diameter (at the tyre bead seat) as 700c type wheels so you _can _fit 700c tyres provided they are suitable for the width of your wheel rim.

You should find the size marked on the rim either on a sticker or stamped into the metal in the format 622x??. You can then refer to the chart in the "which tyre fits which rim" section on the Schwalbe website: http://www.schwalbe.com/gb/reifenmasse.html to find out what size options you have.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

Many thanks.

I just checked my rims and looked everywhere on them and can't find a single marking. Will the size be on the outside (where V brakes would rest? I have disc brakes and can't find a single marking at all. I'll have to check in the daylight tomorrow. With a torch I can't see any numbers at all.

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2015)

Ah, there's always the odd awkward one. What's the bike? The spec may be available online.


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

It's a Diamondback Descent 29er


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

Here is the link to it http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/1712737/searchTerm/Diamondback.htm


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2015)

A quick search doesn't throw up anything specific. The next best thing in the absence of any markings would be to take off a tyre and measure width to the inside faces of the rim. As it isn't anything exotic I'd hazard a guess at it being around 21mm which would allow you to use tyres from 35mm width upwards based on the Schwalbe chart, but safest to get the measurement to be certain.


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

Many thanks. Ok call me really stupid but and that's a big but. I have looked on the halfords site and it says 700 x 32c etc etc. What is the 32c bit? This is all new to me. Why couldn't I have just stuck with my good old 26 inch mountain bike lol


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2015)

It's alright, it's not complicated, just different. 700x32c means the tyre mentioned will fit a 700c type wheel and is 32mm in width. Basically, the tyre you get has to match the diameter of the wheel you have (622mm as mentioned earlier) but you have a lot more flexibility with the width, so for example if you do have 21mm wide rims you could fit tyres ranging from 35mm wide up to 62mm wide (if you had clearance in the frame). You're not stuck with one particular size

Have a look at this page which explains it really well: http://www.schwalbe.com/gb/groessenbezeichnung.html


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

You are an absolute star. Why do they have to make it all so complicated. You have cleared up in 1 hour what I have been trying to find out for about 2 weeks. It doesn't say anywhere what the 32c says and after your easy explanations and talking me through it I now feel confident what to do. I was thinking about getting two of these (subject to me measuring the rim) http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...egoryId=242553&productId=951255&storeId=10001


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

Sorry I meant this one http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...5&categoryId=242553&langId=-1&catalogId=10151


----------



## albion (1 Jan 2015)

Grab some of those Vittoria Voyager at PlanetX.

I'd suggest going with the 38mm as they are lightweight folding.
Wider Rims means the tyre becomes lower profile so triple check the tyre seating during and especially after inflation.
Get it wrong and I'm sure wider rims will give more chance for the inner tube to blow through the sides.


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

Brilliant - Do you mean these ones http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYVIVOHY/vittoria-voyager-hyper-folding-tyre at £9.99p these are cheap


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2015)

Madboy said:


> Sorry I meant this one http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...5&categoryId=242553&langId=-1&catalogId=10151


That looks good (rim size permitting). The Vittoria tyres mentioned above look like a good suggestion too.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2015)

Madboy said:


> Sorry I meant this one http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...5&categoryId=242553&langId=-1&catalogId=10151



2.2" to 1.6" is quite a jump - the tyre you've linked to feels a bit narrow to me

Maybe get a 1.75" or 38/40c.

As has been said, go too narrow and things get complicated with tyre profile and how it sits on the rim when inflated.


----------



## albion (1 Jan 2015)

Madboy said:


> Brilliant - Do you mean these ones http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYVIVOHY/vittoria-voyager-hyper-folding-tyre at £9.99p these are cheap


Near £40 at Wiggle, but Wiggle do that sort of thing.

It seems what you were aiming for, weight reduction and faster on road.I certainly can't see the 38mm being any real problem.


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

So if I am on the right track and have a 21mm wheel I can replace the tyres with these then? http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...egoryId=242553&productId=952949&storeId=10001


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2015)

Madboy said:


> So if I am on the right track and have a 21mm wheel I can replace the tyres with these then? http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...egoryId=242553&productId=952949&storeId=10001



Yes, decent, sturdy tyre with a bit of volume in the carcass - good when you are downsizing.


----------



## Madboy (1 Jan 2015)

I just realised, I will have to change the inner tubes as well. Won't i?


----------



## Madboy (2 Jan 2015)

Oh I give up. Measured the rim and it is 18mm!!!


----------



## albion (2 Jan 2015)

So what?
Means you should be safe using 35mm and likely even 32mm.


----------



## Madboy (2 Jan 2015)

Oh really? Why have they made it so so confusing.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2015)

Madboy said:


> Oh I give up. Measured the rim and it is 18mm!!!


That's actually good as it gives you a good range of options. If you like the 38mm tyres you linked to earlier they'll fit fine, and you now know you've got the choice of going narrower if you want to.


----------



## Madboy (2 Jan 2015)

Thanks Phil. You have given me the confidence to buy them. I'll order them and get the inner tubes. 

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Madboy (6 Jan 2015)

Hi all

Got my new tyres and inner tubes and all is fitted. Like I said am relatively new to all this. Now the minimum pressure is 60psi and the max is 90psi. I weigh 12 stone 12lbs and use the bike for going down canal paths and on cycle paths. What the recommended pressure for cycle paths and what's the recommended pressure for canal paths on my mountain bike?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jan 2015)

For riding on mixed surfaces I'd suggest something like 70 front, 75 rear as a starting point then try a few rides and adjust it for personal preference (within the limits stated of course).


----------



## Madboy (6 Jan 2015)

Many thanks. I didn't know if I had to go to 80-90 or something. Brilliant so I can use same pressure on canals and cycle paths. Once again Phil many thanks for your help. Oh and I didn't realise that the tyres were going to be so thin lol


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jan 2015)

Madboy said:


> Many thanks. I didn't know if I had to go to 80-90 or something. Brilliant so I can use same pressure on canals and cycle paths. Once again Phil many thanks for your help.* Oh and I didn't realise that the tyres were going to be so thin* lol


When you've got used to them and how much easier rolling they are you'll probably think about fitting even thinner ones.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> For riding on mixed surfaces I'd suggest something like 70 front, 75 rear as a starting point then try a few rides and adjust it for personal preference (within the limits stated of course).



Good recommendation there from Phil to have a few more psi in the rear, where most of the weight is.

Don't get too hung up on one or two psi here or there, but you will probably be able to tell the difference if you go up or down in increments of 5 or 10psi.

A change of 10psi can make quite a difference to the harshness/softness of the ride.

The higher the pressure, the less likely the tyre is to puncture.

That's a factor - but only a factor - to take into account when deciding what pressures you like best.


----------



## Madboy (7 Jan 2015)

Many thanks for all your help. So glad I found this forum.

I now have a little problem. As I had big chunky wheels before, I am now getting tapping noises from the brake/gear cables on the frame near the headstock. Is there any tubing you can use or do I just cable tie them to the frame? Like I said I am new at all this cycling and really enjoying it.

I was also wondering if I may be better off buying some hybrid tyres for the canal paths? On some of the paths that I go down in the summer they can be a little rocky and wondered if the new tyres would be more susceptible to punctures? In the end I opted for these tyres http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYVIVOHY/vittoria-voyager-hyper-folding-tyre

Thanks for all your help

Regards

Madboy


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2015)

Don't worry about the paths being rocky as that won't make much difference (provided the tyres are pumped up properly) - thorns and glass are the enemy when it comes to punctures . The blurb for those tyres suggests they have pretty good puncture protection so you probably wouldn't get much benefit from changing unless you went for something like Schwalbe Marathon (and even these aren't invincible).

Regarding the cable tapping, I'm not sure what difference changing the tyres will have made so am a little unsure what to suggest. Adding cable ties might cause issues. You can get tape to protect the paintwork (try a search on here for helicopter tape as it's been discussed a few times)


----------



## Madboy (7 Jan 2015)

Phil
The new tyres are giving me a bumpy ride compared to the soft mountain bike ones and there was a slight tapping before but really noticeable now as I go over the pavement etc. I didn't know if you can wrap something around the brake cable like foam that's designed for it? I was thinking of just tying the cable to the frame so it doesn't tap. The cable has a sheath around it so its not bare metal. I wasn't going to tie it rally hard, just so it doesn't tap. Or is that not a good idea? Just took the bike out and the noise is driving me insane, every bump and pavement crack its tapping on the underside of the horizontal part of the frame.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2015)

Ah, understood. You could try the cable ties, just be careful that it doesn't restrict the movement of the cable when turning the steering. A bit of foam or rubber wrapped round the cable should do the trick but I don't know whether there are any ready made products to do the job so you'd likely have to improvise a bit. How about a self adhesive tube patch stuck on the cable at the relevant point?


----------



## Madboy (7 Jan 2015)

Oh what a good idea! I just had a brain wave (doesn't notmally happen) I can just get some bubble wrap and tie it around the cable. Blimey I am so clever lol


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2015)

Madboy said:


> Oh what a good idea! I just had a brain wave (doesn't notmally happen) I can just get some bubble wrap and tie it around the cable. Blimey I am so clever lol


That would also work.


----------

